# Freeware Java-Applet verändern?



## roland meyer (27. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe mir ein Freeware Javaapplet http://www.roflweb.de/downloadview-details-534-Leuchtreklame.html runtergeladen und möchte gerne den blinkenden Text dort gegen einen Anderen ersetzen. Leider hab ich absolut keine Ahnung von der Materie. Kann mir bitte jemand erklären, wie ich das machen muß?
Gruß Roland Meyer


----------



## Roar (27. Mai 2005)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099
verschoben


----------



## L-ectron-X (27. Mai 2005)

> Freeware Javaapplet


Ähm Roar, ein Java Applet, nix mit JavaScript!  
*verschoben*

Leider bekommt man keinen Zugriff auf die Webseite, weil du in den geschützen Memberbereich hineingelinkt hast.

Edit: Kannst du vielleicht den Quelltext der Webseite mal kopieren? Einerseits, um festzustellen, ob Roar doch Recht hat, andererseits, wenn er nicht Recht hat, um den Applet-Tag zu sehen.


----------



## Roar (27. Mai 2005)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > Freeware Javaapplet
> 
> 
> Ähm Roar, ein Java Applet, nix mit JavaScript! :roll:
> *verschoben*


im titel steht aber javascript :autsch:
was denn jetz? (auf roflweb.de kann ich auch nix von applet entdecken)


----------



## L-ectron-X (27. Mai 2005)

Ja, mal gucken, was uns der Roland so sagt. :wink:


----------



## Guest (27. Mai 2005)

Ja Hi,
das mit dem Script ist ein Fehler, ist ein Applet ( so auf der Page wo ich es von runtergelaeladen habe; ob`s stimmt??? ) . Aber wie  zeige ich hier jetzt das Ding. So hab es mal eben zum runterladen auf meinem HP-Server gelegt http://home.tiscali.de/rolandmodellbau/leuchtreklame.zip. Und wie gesagt, ich hab null Ahnung von Java, bitte um Nachsicht und Erklärung.
Gruß Roland


----------



## L-ectron-X (28. Mai 2005)

Ok, ich hoffe, du verstehst wenigstens etwas von HTML?
Also das ist der applet-Tag, den du verändern kannst, um die Ausgaben des Applets einzustellen.

```
<applet code="Neonsign_16.class" width=500 height=60>
      <param name="string" value=" = Willkommen im Javapool ! = ">
      <param name="sleeptime" value="50">
      <param name="fontname" value="TimesRoman">
      <param name="fontstyle" value="BOLD+ITALIC">
      <param name="fontsize" value="36">
      <param name="bgcolor" value="000000">
      <param name="pattern" value="fo eooo foo eooo fo fg co iljj fo ij lo moo fo noo fooo">
      <param name="jumpto" value="">    
  </applet>
```
Eigentlich brauchen dich hier nur die param-Tags zu interessieren. Ich führe sie nochmal auf und sage, wozu sie (wahrscheinlich) dienen.
"string" - Der Text, der angezeigt werden soll
"sleeptime" die Zeit in Millisekunden, die zwischen der Anzeige und dem Wechsel vergehen soll (50ms)
"fontname" - die Schriftart (TimesRoman)
"fontstyle" - der Schriftstil (fett und kursiv)
"fontsize" - Schriftgröße (36)
"bgcolor" - Hintergrundfarbe (schwarz)
"pattern" - dazu müsste man in den mitgelieferten Quellcode oder die Beschreibung gucken, hat aber sicher was mit den Farbspielen zu tun
"jumpto" - ein URL (Link), zu dem zu dem nach Klicken gewechselt werden soll

Und dann gibts noch weitere Parameter (Blick in den Quellcode), die hier aber nicht benutzt wurden:
"backimg" - ein Hintergrundbild
"offcolor" - keine Ahnung, habe ich auf die Schnelle nicht finden können
"shadow" - Schatten unter dem Text (x, y, farbe)
"direction" - horizontale oder vertikale ausgabe (H / V)

*Den Titel des Threads angepasst*


----------



## Roland Meyer (28. Mai 2005)

Moin,
schön das es mit dem runterladen schon mal geklappt hat. 
@L-ectron-X
Du hast mir den Code, den ich verändern könnte, aufgezeigt. Aber wie komme ich daran. Ich habe meine zwei Dateien d.h. Neonsign_16.java und Neonsign_16.class. Welche von beiden ist dies und wie kann oder muß ich diese bearbeiten? Die4 *.class bekomme ich so garnicht lesbar geöffnet ( nur mit Hieroglyphen ). Die *.java kann ich editieren aber dann???
Gruß Roland


----------



## L-ectron-X (28. Mai 2005)

Die .java-Datei ist die Quellcode-Datei des Programmierers. Als Nichtprogrammierer wirst du dort nicht viel machen können. Die .class-Datei ist die fertig zu Bytecode kompilierte Applet-Klasse, die in eine Webseite eingebettet werden kann. Entschuldige, ich habe wieder zu viel von jemandem erwartet, der sich damit nicht auskennt.
Was ich dort oben gepostet habe ist der applet-Tag, der in die Webseite eingefügt werden muss.
Mit in dem Verzeichnis findest du eine HTML-Seite, die zweimal das Applet in die Seite einbindet. Dort drin findest du den applet-Tag, den ich hier gepostet habe.
Wie man eine HTML-Seite editiert, weißt du? Mit einem einfachen Tetxeditor.
Wenn du es nicht hinbekommst, kann ich dir das Applet einbauen. Dazu benötige ich aber die Webseite, in der es eingebettet werden soll.


----------



## Guest (28. Mai 2005)

Das Einbinden der *.class ist kein Problem, das hab ich schon mal hinbekommen. Damals hatte eine Bekannte mir die Datei so umgebaut das ich die *.class nur mit meinem Netobjects in die HP einbauen mußte. Da ich aber sehr gerne selber wissen will, wie ich das verändern kann, wäre es klasse, wenn mir das jemand zeigen könnte ( dann muß ich nicht immer jemanden fragen ).
Ich denke mir nun, wenn ich die html-Seite editiere und verändere, bringt mir das doch nichts, oder? Ich muß doch die *.class Datei haben ( ist schon ein greuel mit den Änfängern  )?
Roland


----------



## L-ectron-X (28. Mai 2005)

Im Archiv liegt doch die .class-Datei. Die lädst du am einfachsten mit indas Verzeichnis auf dem Webserver, in der dann auch mal die HTML-Datei liegen wird, in der das Applet eingebettet werden soll.
Applets sind in der Lage (auch das vorliegende Applet), Parameter aus einer Webseite auszulesen und damit zu arbeiten. So ist es möglich ein Applet, je nach Programmierung, ziemlich flexibel an die Benutzerwünsche anzupassen.
Was ich oben gepostet hatte, ist das applet-Tag, mit dem das Applet in die Webseite eingebunden wird.

```
<param name=... value="...">
```
sind die Codezeilen im applet-Tag, in denen man das Applet von außen her manipulieren und anpassen kann.
Das ist schon alles, ziemlich einfach, oder?

Ein konkretes Beispiel zum ändern des Textes:

```
<param name="string" value="Anzeige eines Beispieltextes">
```
Sollte der Text zu lang sein und nicht in den Anzeigebereich des Applets passen, kannst du den Anzeigebereich vergrößern, in dem du den Wert von _width=..._ (direkt nach _code="..._) vergrößerst.


----------



## Guest (28. Mai 2005)

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, nehme ich die *.class so wie sie ist, binde sie ein. Dann nehme ich mir den Quellcode meine Index.html ( da soll das stehen ) und ändere darin den Text.
Ist das so richtig?
Roland


----------



## L-ectron-X (28. Mai 2005)

Genau. Mehr ist es nicht. Und beides lädst du dann auf den Webserver ins gleiche Verzeichnis.
Edit: Aber nicht den Quellcode aus der .java-Datei in die Webseite kopieren. Die .java-Datei ist nur für Programmierer bestimmt.
Du brauchst nur den applet-Tag samt Parameter in deine Webseite einzufügen, mehr nicht.


----------



## Guest (28. Mai 2005)

Danke, werde ich versuchen und melde mich dann noch mal.
Schönen Tag noch
Roland


----------



## Roland Meyer (28. Mai 2005)

@L-ectron-X,
PERFEKT, DANKE  .
Jetzt hab ich das hinbbekommen. Könnte ich so auch ( mit welchem Befehl ) die Hintergrundfarbe ändern? Und wie könnte man die *.class-Datei ändern? Decompiliert bekomme ich das ganze, aber nicht mehr compiliert als *.class.
Und noch was ganz anderes; wie bekommt man in die Webadresse so ein Bildchen vorne vor?
Gruß Roland


----------



## L-ectron-X (28. Mai 2005)

Hättest du meine Postings aufmerksamer gelesen, hättest du dir die Fragen selbst beantworten können. Aber ich helfe dir auf die Sprünge.
Zum Ändern der Hintergrundfarbe ist folgender Parameter vorgesehen:

```
<param name="bgcolor" value="000000">
```
Hier in diesem Beispiel ist es schwarz. Weiß hexadezimal wäre "ffffff" etc.

Es macht gar keinen Sinn die .class-Datei zu dekompilieren, weil du doch schon den Quellcode heruntergeladen hast.
In der .java-Datei befindet sich der Java-Quellcode, den du mit einem Texteditor modifzieren kannst. Aber dazu benötigst du Kenntnisse der Java-Programmierung.

Die kleinen Bildchen in der Adresszeile heißen Favicons.
Mehr dazu findest du hier
Aber das hättest du auch alleine herausbekommen, wenn du weist, wie man Suchmaschinen bedient.


----------



## Guest (28. Mai 2005)

@L-ectron-X,
ok, haste recht mit dem lesen. Und Suchmaschinen bedienen kann ich eigentlich sehr gut. Probleme bekommste nur, wenn du nicht weist was du suchst bzw nicht weist, das das Bildchen FAVICON heißt. Naja, bin auf jedenfall sehr gut geholfen worden und danke Dir und allen die daran beteiligt waren.
Schönen Sonntag noch,
Roland


----------



## Roar (29. Mai 2005)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Probleme bekommste nur, wenn du nicht weist was du suchst bzw nicht weist, das das Bildchen FAVICON heißt.


sry da muss ich dir widersprechen: http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=bildchen+in+der+adresszeile&spell=1


----------



## Guest (29. Mai 2005)

OK, geb mich geschlagen.
Roland


----------



## babuschka (2. Feb 2006)

hai... kann ich mit irgendeinem programm die *.class dateien wieder in eine programmierbare datei umwandeln, oder sie mit einem Programm editieren? wenn ja, wäre mir sehr geholfen, wenn jemand einen link zu einem solchen programm posten kann, oder mir sagt wie ich sowas machen kann. (wenn das geht) ich habe mir nämlich auch ein free-applet geladen, hätte aber gerne ein paar unschöne (und nicht deutsche) buttons komplett entfernen. wenn ich den quelltext der dateien öffne, steht da nur müll.... klar! aber ich würde sie gerne ändern. (die copyright sachen, würde ich natürlich drin lassen, mich kotzt es schließlich selbst an, wenn einer was von meiner seite klaut)

wäre cool wenn mir einer helfen könnte.

danke schonmal im voraus


----------



## The_S (2. Feb 2006)

Suche nach decompilieren


----------



## babuschka (2. Feb 2006)

hai... danke schonmal.. decompiler gefunden, und nen compiler wird gerade runtergeladen. kennt jemand von euch nen programm, womit man beides machen kann? (am besten nen kostenfreies) wäre echt knorke

danke schonmal


----------



## babuschka (2. Feb 2006)

ok... habe mir jetzt alle möglichen programme angesehen, und muss feststellen, das ich keine ahnung davon habe... ich habe die zeilen gelöscht die ich nicht haben will, aber ich kann sie nicht compilieren, weil ich in den programmen die ganzen optionen nicht verstehe... kann mir irgendeiner weiterhelfen? oder das compilieren übernehmen wenn ich ihm den quelltext gebe? 

danke schonmal


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Feb 2006)

Vielleicht hast du einige Zeilen so gelöscht, dass am Ende nicht definierten Variablen Werte zugewiesen werden.
Wenn sich kein anderer findet, guck ich's mir mal an.


----------



## Guest (2. Feb 2006)

ok... variablen habe ich keine gelöscht... habe nur nen paar texte ins deutsche übersetzt... mein problem ist nur, das compilieren... ich habe einfach kein programm was das macht. habe schon mehrere getestet (den ganzen tag über) aber die machen das nie... oder ich bin zu blöd  (ich tippe aufs zweite) 

wäre schön wenn mir das einer machen könnte. nur das compilieren würde reichen. die zwei buttons rausnehmen, wäre perfekt.

damit ihr auch wisst worum es geht. Slider-Puzzle 

da sieht man das "Scramble" und das "Solve" das hätte ich gerne komplett weg, und dann nur noch die clicks (aber das am besten auf deutsch:"Klicks")

naja... vielleicht findet ja jemand etwas zeit, wenn ja einfach mal hier schauen: SlidePuzzle.rar

ist die unveränderte datei... so wie ich sie runtergeladen habe (außer der html-datei und dem bild... das ist von mir)

danke schonmal an alle!


----------



## babuschka (3. Feb 2006)

hai... hatte irgendwie vergessen mich bei dem letzten beitrag anzumelden... laos "Gast" war ich.

danke schonmal


----------



## babuschka (5. Feb 2006)

hm... kann mir keiner helfen? wäre nämlich wirklich schön wenn das applet bald gehen würde...

danke schonmal


----------



## Campino (5. Feb 2006)

Zwei Sachen: 
a) decompilen ist illegal und wäre notwendig. Deshalb werde ich das nicht für dich machen bzw. an Codes die du decompiled hast arbeiten. Sprich mit dem Entwickler des Applets, wenn der dir den Quellcode gibt oder dir erlaubt zu decompilen findest du bestimmt jemanden der das macht
b) einen Compiler für Java findet man unter java.sun.com, dort downloadest du das JDK, richtest es entsprechend ein (mit Classpath usw.->Forumsuche und/oder FAQ) und kannst dann mit dem Commandozeilenbefehl:

```
javac deineDatei.java
```
compilieren. 

Falls das nicht klappt kannst du STATT dem Komandozeilenbefehl (das JDK brauchst du trotzdem) eine IDE wie eclipse (www.eclipse.org) verwenden.


----------



## babuschka (5. Feb 2006)

so... habe den code so wie ich ihn gebrauchen kann. habe ein IDE (denke ich) auf jedenfall funktioniert es nicht. ich weiß nicht ob es an dem Java liegt was ich habe oder an meinen Einstellungen.

hier nen paar bilder von dem compiler:
Bild 1
Bild 2

die javacpl hat die version 5.0.60.5 (falls das was sagt)

hoffe mir kann jetzt einer weiterhelfen... 

danke schonmal


----------



## Roar (5. Feb 2006)

lol!?!?
javacpl.exe is das java control panel
du brauchst das jdk (wurde dir schon gesagt!) und der compiler heißt javac.exe, wie auch auf deinem bild geschrieben ist...


----------



## babuschka (6. Feb 2006)

hm... ok danke... ich finde auf der seite nur das sdk aber ich suche mal nach jdk,.... danke schonmal für den hinweis (wusste ich net sorry....)

danke


----------



## L-ectron-X (7. Feb 2006)

JDK und SDK sind nur verschiedene Begriffe bzw. Abkürzungen ein und das Selbe.
JDK = Java Development Kit
SDK = Software Development Kit


----------



## babuschka (8. Feb 2006)

so... habe jetzt alles soweit, das ich compilieren könnte, bekomme aber eine fehlermeldung mit der ich nichts anfangen kann. hier nen bild: 
Fehlermeldung

kann mir einer was dazu sagen?

danke schonmal


----------



## Campino (8. Feb 2006)

Ist dein Programm auf mehrere Dateien aufgeteilt? Wenn ja müssen alle in das oberste Feld in deinem Program...


----------



## L-ectron-X (8. Feb 2006)

Schau mal in Zeile 217 von SlidingPuzzle2ech.java, was dort steht.


----------



## babuschka (8. Feb 2006)

Compiler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> AudioThread2 sound;



kann ich was daran einstellen?

und ja... das applet besteht aus mehreren class-dateien, aber muss ich die dann alle oben eintragen? weil eigentlich, möchte ich ja nur, das die von mir veränderte datei (im mom. *.java) wieder ne class datei wird.

danke schonmal


----------



## L-ectron-X (8. Feb 2006)

Alle Dateien sollten entpackt werden und in einem Verzeichnis liegen.
Sonst kann es beim Kompilieren passieren, dass er mit einem Objekt nichts anfangen (bzw. es nicht finden) kann.


----------



## babuschka (12. Feb 2006)

hai, ich habe jetzt nen anderen compiler, weil der andere nicht mehr ging (war nur ne test-version)

aber bei dem jetztigen weiß ich net so ganz was ich eingeben soll... habe mal nen screen gemacht:

Bild (<- kann sein das es heute net geht... habe probleme mit meinem server)

kann mir (wenn das bild geht) einer sagen was ich in die einzelnen felder scheiben muss?

danke schonmal im voraus


----------



## L-ectron-X (12. Feb 2006)

Excelsior JET ist ein Compiler, der nativen Code erzeugt. In diesem Fall ist er unbrauchbar, weil du ein Applet kompilieren möchtest.
Ohne ein SDK/JDK arbeitet dieses, so wie dein altes Programm überhaupt nicht.
Ein Compiler ist also sehr wahrscheinlich immer noch auf deinem Rechner, welcher per Eingabe in eine Console/Eingabeaufforderung gestartet wird.
Durchsuche dein Windows-System also mal nach einem Programm namens javac.exe.
Ein Java-Programm wird dann so kompiliert: _javac Dateiname.java_
Zum restlichen Drumherum, wie Classpath bzw. Path der Umgebungsvariablen guckst du mal in die FAQ.


----------



## babuschka (12. Feb 2006)

hm... habe mich gerade versucht anhand der fehlermeldung von meinem cmd in der faq durchzuarbeiten... aber irgendwie gelingt mir das nicht... ich bekomme als fehler "cannot read symbol" und dann werden mir alle dateien die mit zum programm gehören aufgelistet. wäre nur die frage, wie ich die mit ins compilen integrieren könnte. die faq hilft mir da net wirklich weiter. also ich komme damit zumindest net weiter. muss ich die dateien irgendwie mit in den befehl schreiben? und gibt es net nen tutorial zum compilen mit dos?

danke schonmal

(ich suche jetzt erstmal nach faq´s hier im forum)


----------



## L-ectron-X (12. Feb 2006)

Poste mal bitte den Pfad zu deiner javac.exe, dann schreibe ich dir den kompletten Aufruf auf.


----------



## babuschka (12. Feb 2006)

hai... so... habe es geschaft... es ist compiliert. ich hatte nen paar sachen nicht bedacht, habe aber jetzt mit der richtigen faq (die ich nach längerem suchen hier im forum gefunden habe) es doch noch hinbekommen.

ich bedanke mich bei allen die mir dabei geholfen haben. eine kleine frage hätte ich noch. wäre es möglich daten aus einer java datei in eine php datei zu schreiben? (sprich in dem java-applet erzielht man eine score und die wird dann in einer php datei in eine bestenliste geschrieben?)

danke schonmal


----------

